# Need help!....Mission, Infidel or Contact



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

I need something that would go well with my 2013 Signal Rocker Light.
I'm thinking Burton Missions or infidels or Union Contacts...maybe even nitro zeros...any input helps. thanks


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll say it first, what type of riding are you wanting to do with it?


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

mostly jibs and booters, little bit of groomers.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm no expert on soft flexing jib bindings but what about the union flite pro? I think they're supposed to be light which would be in keeping with your board and from the reviews i have seen your board is kinda soft flex so you don't need a heavy duty/stiff binding. Just an idea...


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> I'm no expert on soft flexing jib bindings but what about the union flite pro? I think they're supposed to be light which would be in keeping with your board and from the reviews i have seen your board is kinda soft flex so you don't need a heavy duty/stiff binding. Just an idea...


oh yes I was looking at that as well...so the prices im looking at are
Contacts $125
flite pro $108
Mission $84
Infidel $107


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Infidels have the PE highback. The material doesn't react much to temp changes and will remain gummy soft all the time. It's the softest highback out there.

Contacts have a moderately soft highback with a really loose feeling frame.

Flite Pro's are Flite's with a bit better highback. Middle of the range slightly softer feel overall.

I'm assuming that an $84 Mission is probably 3 years old? Either way, stiff highback, relatively stiff frame. TALL highback. Depending on the year, that binding is actually the second stiffest in the Burton line only out matched by the Diode due to the carbon/nylon frame. The highback is even stiffer than the current Diode's.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

h-d said:


> I need something that would go well with my 2013 Signal Rocker Light.
> I'm thinking Burton Missions or infidels or Union Contacts...maybe even nitro zeros...any input helps. thanks


I ride Raiden Zeros. Simple but sick binding! Nice flex, pretty soft but not so soft that I feel like I can't ride the rest of the mountain either. Also, I can't say enough good things about Raiden's customer service!!


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Infidels have the PE highback. The material doesn't react much to temp changes and will remain gummy soft all the time. It's the softest highback out there.
> 
> Contacts have a moderately soft highback with a really loose feeling frame.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the info...the missions are actually last years model.
I've read from the goodride reviews that they are good for soft to mid-flex boards...I guess it depends on the rider?


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> I ride Raiden Zeros. Simple but sick binding! Nice flex, pretty soft but not so soft that I feel like I can't ride the rest of the mountain either. Also, I can't say enough good things about Raiden's customer service!!


i really like the zeros as well...but i've had a really bad experience with the slotted baseplates from ride...i had to tighten the binding so much to the point that the inserts were nippling a lil and the binding would still slide longitudinally 
thats one of the reasons i prefer burton since they have the individual holes for the baseplate screws...and union since they have deeper ridges on the baseplate and washers.

Question about your zeros:
If you were to put the screws at the very end of each side of the slot, do the screws line up with the hole on the board?
thanks


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, out of all those and at the price point it's difficult to beat the Missions.

The higback is tall and relatively stiff. BUT one of the best thing ablut Burton bindings is that you can use 0 lean. I use 0 lean for park-ish riding and pow, + lean for all mountain and the bindings cover everything.

Now the baseplate... it is definitely not as stiff as the Malavita/Genesis/Diode baseplate. So it will be at home on med stiff boards... boards stiffer than about ~6-7/10 will make you work a bit more to flex the board, depending what you want.

Basically... what Nivek says hahaha except he made it seem as if the Mission is a bit stiffer than it actually is; because that Diode baseplate is on like 4 bindings... 2nd in stiffness means almost like 4th overall or something  but it depends how and where you measure stiffness.


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Well, out of all those and at the price point it's difficult to beat the Missions.
> 
> The higback is tall and relatively stiff. BUT one of the best thing ablut Burton bindings is that you can use 0 lean. I use 0 lean for park-ish riding and pow, +2 lean for all mountain and the bindings cover everything.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks!...that's one of the things i didnt like so much about the Infidels...it has a slight forced forward lean to it...and I ride 0 forward lean, but i guess since its so soft it wouldnt really matter..=)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Just be aware Burton bindings run big. If in doubt, go to the smaller size.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

h-d said:


> i really like the zeros as well...but i've had a really bad experience with the slotted baseplates from ride...i had to tighten the binding so much to the point that the inserts were nippling a lil and the binding would still slide longitudinally
> thats one of the reasons i prefer burton since they have the individual holes for the baseplate screws...and union since they have deeper ridges on the baseplate and washers.
> 
> Question about your zeros:
> ...


I'm not sure what year Zeros you're looking at but mine came with the mini mounting disk that only has holes for the screws, no slots, so that's not an issue at all.

Side note: as far as Ride goes, I bought a pair of their bindings in like new condition but used and had a really bad experience. Toe strap broke on the second day using them and Ride wanted me to buy a new strap for $30 cuz they wouldn't replace it for free since I wasn't the original owner. I know it's their right to do that, but it was a huge turn off to me and felt like a dick move, so I'm never buying Ride again.


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> I'm not sure what year Zeros you're looking at but mine came with the mini mounting disk that only has holes for the screws, no slots, so that's not an issue at all.
> 
> Side note: as far as Ride goes, I bought a pair of their bindings in like new condition but used and had a really bad experience. Toe strap broke on the second day using them and Ride wanted me to buy a new strap for $30 cuz they wouldn't replace it for free since I wasn't the original owner. I know it's their right to do that, but it was a huge turn off to me and felt like a dick move, so I'm never buying Ride again.


Oh okay thats good to know thanks.

yah im never buying ride again...that year i got a brand new ride kink with brand new revolts.
the board was great...the bindings were S#IT!...ladders stripped, toe cap rubber came off, baseplate kept sliding. I was fortunate buddy worked at our local shop and kept giving me free parts. All i can say is :finger1: Ride


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

h-d said:


> Oh okay thats good to know thanks.
> 
> yah im never buying ride again...that year i got a brand new ride kink with brand new revolts.
> the board was great...the bindings were S#IT!...ladders stripped, toe cap rubber came off, baseplate kept sliding. I was fortunate buddy worked at our local shop and kept giving me free parts. All i can say is :finger1: Ride


The Ride toe caps are crap in my opinion too. I feel like the rubber part hardly grips at all and its just the outer plastic part doing all the work. There are also big pressure points on my toes and rubber breaks off easily.

I broke a couple ladders and stripped a screw on my Raiden bindings. I sent them an email and they sent me replacements right away and eventually sent me a full kit of all their parts (by this time the bindings are a year or two old) so my bindings will last forever basically.

The only other brand I've owned besides Raiden and Ride is Union and I lost a screw on a couple different occasions and they were also great about sending replacement parts immediately no questions asked.


----------



## jbro238 (Sep 11, 2014)

one thing to take into consideration with the union contact bindings is if they have fixed the sticky toe strap. i know last time i rode with last years they stuck sooooo bad i had to use alot of force to get it unstuck. does anyone know if they fixed it? it claims they do, but idk


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

jbro238 said:


> one thing to take into consideration with the union contact bindings is if they have fixed the sticky toe strap. i know last time i rode with last years they stuck sooooo bad i had to use alot of force to get it unstuck. does anyone know if they fixed it? it claims they do, but idk


yup they now have the quick release button on both ankle and toe straps, where as before only the ankle straps had them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Well, out of all those and at the price point it's difficult to beat the Missions.
> 
> The higback is tall and relatively stiff. BUT one of the best thing ablut Burton bindings is that you can use 0 lean. I use 0 lean for park-ish riding and pow, + lean for all mountain and the bindings cover everything.
> 
> ...


Because of Reflex the differing shapes don't truly have that huge an effect on the stiffness of the frames. The Diode has a carbon nylon composite frame. The Malavita, Cartel, Genesis, and Mission all have the 30% short glass nylon frame. So talking Reflex they're all pretty similar and the Mission highback last year was stiffer than the other three. When talking EST the other 3 have the Hinge, the Mission doesn't, again making it stiffer.


----------



## h-d (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks for all the replies.

I've narrowed it down to 2
2014 Union Flite Pro
2014 Burton Infidel


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

h-d said:


> thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to 2
> 2014 Union Flite Pro
> 2014 Burton Infidel


I'd take the Union Flite Pros over any Burton binding below the Cartel. Just my preference. I'm sure the Infidel is a decent binding too though.


----------

